# Skype4.3 and linux_base



## serjsk8 (Sep 23, 2014)

Hello,
My sistem is:
`# uname -a
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p7 #0: Tue Jul  8 06:34:23 UTC 2014 GENERIC  i386`

And I'm trying to install a new port net-im/skype4
But I have an error:

```
/usr/ports/net-im/skype4 # make install clean
===>  skype4-4.3.0.37,1 bsd.linux-apps.mk test failed: The component flac is not defined for LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX=-f10 (the corresponding variable flac_f10_FILE is not defined). This usually means that the current port should be used with non default linux base and/or infrastructure port(s).
*** Error code 1
Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net-im/skype4
```

In my system I use emulators/linux_base-f10

```
pkg version | grep linux_\*
linux-f10-atk-1.24.0               <
linux-f10-cairo-1.8.0_2            <
linux-f10-curl-7.19.6_1            =
linux-f10-cyrus-sasl2-2.1.22_1     <
linux-f10-expat-2.0.1              <
linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.400 =
linux-f10-fontconfig-2.6.0         <
linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_5            =
linux-f10-jpeg-6b                  =
linux-f10-libssh2-0.18             <
linux-f10-nspr-4.7.6               <
linux-f10-nss-3.12.3.99.3_1        <
linux-f10-openldap-2.4.12_1        <
linux-f10-openssl-0.9.8g           <
linux-f10-pango-1.28.3_1           =
linux-f10-png-1.2.37_2             =
linux-f10-sqlite3-3.5.9_1          <
linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2               =
linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1          =
linux_base-f10-10_7                =
linuxlibertine-g-20120116          =
```

And now I'm confused ...
I read that the new Skype must use Fedora 10 infrastructure, but this net-im/skype4 ports depending of emulators/linux_base-f10. Somebody could explain to me how to install this port.
Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2014)

emulators/linux_base-f10 _is_ Fedora 10.


----------



## serjsk8 (Sep 23, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> emulators/linux_base-f10 _is_ Fedora 10.



Yes, you're right. I was wrong!
I meant CentOS...

But this does not solve the problem of installing port.


----------



## serjsk8 (Sep 23, 2014)

I have installed Skype, but....

I switch to emulators/linux-c6 ports, define at /etc/make.conf:

```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=c6
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=c6
```
Additionally, add the following line to /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
compat.linux.osrelease=2.6.18
```

And only after that I was able to install Skype with emulators/linux-c6
After starting the program remained frozen with Skype login window.

And I'm even more confused. Why does the description of the port listed Fedora 10 infrastructure, but I have to use CentOS?
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 23, 2014)

It simply depends on whichever linux_base is set as default, and the default is currently linux_base-f10. Hence the need to set OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT. Hopefully, someday, we could do this instead:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= linux=c6
```


----------



## kyuurisando (Sep 23, 2014)

serjsk8 said:
			
		

> After starting the program remained frozen with Skype login window.



I'm having the same issue. I'm also seeing a lot of graphical errors (windows mostly blacked out) and can provide screenshots if requested.

Terminal window output:

```
~$ skype
Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 78: saw unknown, expected number
setsockopt(SOL_SOCKET, SO_PASSCRED): Protocol not available
```

I can attempt to quit from the tray icon menu, which _appears_ to quit, but I don't get my prompt back.
After attempting to quit:

```
Assertion 'pthread_mutex_unlock(&m->mutex) == 0' failed at pulsecore/mutex-posix.c:108, function pa_mutex_unlock(). Aborting.
^C
```

There's still a process running after exit which I had to kill with `kill -9`

```
~$ ps aux |grep skype
erin       96395   0.0  5.9 1484256 120316  9  I     9:44PM   0:00.00 /usr/local/share/skype/skype --resources=/usr/local/share/skype --disable-api
```

I also can't click any of the links in the login window ("Learn more about Microsoft account", create an account):

```
Cannot open "/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so"
Cannot open "/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so"
Cannot open "/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so"
Cannot open "/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so"
xdg-open: file 'http://www.skype.com/go/help.faq.whatisamsa?setlang=en&intsrc=client-_-linux-_-4.3.0.37-_-login_msa_learn_more' does not exist
```

I verified that /compat/linux/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so does exist.

This shows up in /var/log/messages when I launch skype:

```
Sep 22 21:19:51 minotaur kernel: linux: pid 90837 (skype): syscall epoll_create not implemented
Sep 22 21:19:51 minotaur kernel: linux: pid 90841 (skype): syscall inotify_init not implemented
Sep 22 21:19:51 minotaur kernel: pid 90837 (skype), uid 1001: exited on signal 6
Sep 22 21:19:51 minotaur kernel: linux: pid 90822 (skype): ioctl fd=27, cmd=0x8b01 ('\M^K',1) is not implemented
Sep 22 21:19:51 minotaur last message repeated 3 times
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel: linux: pid 90828 (skype): linux_sys_futex: op FUTEX_WAIT_REQUEUE_PI not implemented
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel:
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel: linux: pid 90861 (skype): linux_sys_futex: op LINUX_FUTEX_CMP_REQUEUE_PI not implemented
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel:
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel: linux: pid 90828 (skype): linux_sys_futex: op LINUX_FUTEX_UNLOCK_PI not implemented
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel:
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel: linux: pid 90861 (skype): linux_sys_futex: op LINUX_FUTEX_LOCK_PI not implemented
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel:
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel: pid 90828 (skype), uid 1001: exited on signal 6
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel: linux: pid 90861 (skype): linux_sys_futex: op LINUX_FUTEX_UNLOCK_PI not implemented
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel:
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel: linux: pid 90861 (skype): linux_sys_futex: op LINUX_FUTEX_LOCK_PI not implemented
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel:
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel: linux: pid 90861 (skype): linux_sys_futex: op LINUX_FUTEX_UNLOCK_PI not implemented
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel:
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel: linux: pid 90861 (skype): linux_sys_futex: op LINUX_FUTEX_LOCK_PI not implemented
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel:
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel: linux: pid 90861 (skype): linux_sys_futex: op LINUX_FUTEX_UNLOCK_PI not implemented
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel:
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel: linux: pid 90861 (skype): linux_sys_futex: op LINUX_FUTEX_LOCK_PI not implemented
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel:
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel: linux: pid 90861 (skype): linux_sys_futex: op LINUX_FUTEX_UNLOCK_PI not implemented
Sep 22 21:19:56 minotaur kernel:
```
NOTE: The application still looks like it's running after /var/log reports that skype exited on signal 6; skype launches multiple processes so I think only one of them crashes at that point.

uname -a, kldstat, linux-related sysctls & fstab (I tried updating kernel and world on 10-STABLE after it failed the first time, didn't have an effect):

```
uname -a: FreeBSD minotaur 10.1-BETA2 FreeBSD 10.1-BETA2 #0: Mon Sep 22 19:09:44 EDT 2014
root@minotaur:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

kldstat:
[code]
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1   59 0xffffffff80200000 172c848  kernel
 2    1 0xffffffff8192d000 b580     vesa.ko
 3    1 0xffffffff81939000 11380    linprocfs.ko
 4    4 0xffffffff8194b000 bbe18    linux.ko
 5    1 0xffffffff81a07000 1cc00    snd_uaudio.ko
 6    1 0xffffffff81a24000 3f58     amdtemp.ko
 7    1 0xffffffff81a28000 e58ec8   nvidia.ko
 8    1 0xffffffff82881000 a058     cuse4bsd.ko
 9    1 0xffffffff8288c000 abf0     sem.ko
 10    1 0xffffffff82897000 17b0     cd9660_iconv.ko
 11    4 0xffffffff82899000 9cf8     libiconv.ko
 12    1 0xffffffff828a3000 1758     udf_iconv.ko
 13    2 0xffffffff828a5000 e460     udf.ko
 14    1 0xffffffff828b4000 17c8     msdosfs_iconv.ko
 15    1 0xffffffff82a11000 52b7     fdescfs.ko
 16    1 0xffffffff82a17000 2b60     uhid.ko
 17    1 0xffffffff82a1a000 357c     ums.ko
 18    1 0xffffffff82a1e000 9ef      blank_saver.ko
 19    1 0xffffffff82a1f000 555c     linsysfs.ko

sysctls:
kern.features.linuxulator_v4l: 1
kern.features.linuxulator_v4l2: 1
hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap: 0
compat.linux.osname: Linux
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.18
compat.linux.oss_version: 198144
compat.linux32.maxdsiz: 536870912
compat.linux32.maxssiz: 67108864
compat.linux32.maxvmem: 0
security.jail.param.linux.: 0
security.jail.param.linux.osname: 65
security.jail.param.linux.osrelease: 65
security.jail.param.linux.oss_version: 0

relevant lines from fstab:
linproc         /compat/linux/proc  linprocfs   rw      0       0
linsysfs        /compat/linux/sys   linsysfs    rw      0       0
```


----------



## kyuurisando (Sep 23, 2014)

serjsk8 said:
			
		

> And I'm even more confused. Why does the description of the port listed Fedora 10 infrastructure, but I have to use CentOS?



I think they just cut and pasted the pkg-message from the old Skype port.


----------



## fernandel (Sep 23, 2014)

On my system FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p9 #0: Mon Sep 15 14:35:52 UTC 2014     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
it works two days ago without sound (I have cs6). After today update I cannot login anymore:


```
skype
Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 78: saw unknown, expected number
Assertion 'pthread_mutex_unlock(&m->mutex) == 0' failed at pulsecore/mutex-posix.c:108, function pa_mutex_unlock(). Aborting.
Assertion 'pthread_mutex_destroy(&m->mutex) == 0' failed at pulsecore/mutex-posix.c:83, function pa_mutex_free(). Aborting
```


----------



## Stofel (Sep 24, 2014)

kyuurisando said:
			
		

> serjsk8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > After starting the program remained frozen with Skype login window.



Get same issue after updating Skype.
skype_4.2.0.13.tar.bz2 doesn't work too with in /var/log/messages

```
kernel: linux: pid 17225 (skype): linux_sys_futex: op LINUX_FUTEX_LOCK_PI not implemented
```


----------



## scottro (Sep 24, 2014)

I haven't tried this in awhile, but @xmj had made their own copy of Linux ports, complete with instructions that worked quite well for me.  

http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=44800 

(that's somewhere in the middle of the thread.)


The git collection, including a README that gives the steps very clearly, is at https://github.com/xmj/linux-ports


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 24, 2014)

Those are old instructions, not needed now that the C6 ports have been committed.


----------



## scottro (Sep 24, 2014)

Thank you.  I hadn't seen a follow up about it being committed in that thread and didn't realize it had been.

I should add that I do see it in /usr/ports/UPDATING but I hadn't been needing it in awhile, so hadn't paid attention.


----------



## serjsk8 (Sep 25, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Those are old instructions, not needed now that the C6 ports have been committed.


Hello,
I again installed emulators/linux_base-f10
And again have this

```
:/usr/ports/net-im/skype4 # make install clean
===>  skype4-4.3.0.37,1 bsd.linux-apps.mk test failed: The component flac is not defined for LINUX_DIST_SUFFIX=-f10 (the corresponding variable flac_f10_FILE is not defined). This usually means that the current port should be used with non default linux base and/or infrastructure port(s).
*** Error code 1
```
As I understand we are talking about audio/linux-c6-flac... But he is not listed in the dependencies for net-im/skype4
Is it possible to ignore the message and install the port?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 25, 2014)

serjsk8 said:
			
		

> wblock@ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why?  The f10 ports are dead, there is little point in trying to get them to work.  Please use the linux-c6 ports as shown in /usr/ports/UPDATING entry 20140922.


----------



## Stofel (Sep 25, 2014)

I think ports need to be downgraded to version without c6 and use http://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=44800 instructions


----------



## serjsk8 (Sep 25, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> serjsk8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aahhh ...
I understand you!
At first I did not understand you correctly ...


----------



## fernandel (Sep 27, 2014)

I am using linux c6 from July and Skype 4.2 work very good. Not so long was not possible to use 4.2 and I upgraded to 4.3 which works except sound. Now is C6 in ports, I updated and Skype doesn't start anymore.


----------



## raiser (Oct 3, 2014)

Temporary solution. 

1. Install linux_base-c6
2. Get skype 4.2

```
# git clone https://github.com/xmj/linux-ports.git
# cd ./linux-ports && git checkout a6bdd3fe76adf910d9aac4beeb3dee6650cf34b6
# rsync -av --exclude=.git/ ./net-im/skype4/ /usr/ports/net-im/skype42
```
3. Create skype config

```
# portmaster net-im/skype4
# cd /usr/ports/audio/linux-c6-pulseaudio-libs && make deinstall
```
4. Login into skype profile and check "Auto. authorization"
5. Close skype

```
# killall -9 skype
# pkg delete skype4
```
6. Install skype 4.2

```
# cd /usr/ports
# portmaster net-im/skype42
# cd /usr/ports/audio/linux-c6-pulseaudio-libs && make deinstall
```
Skip steps 3-5 if exists ~/.Skype


----------



## Stofel (Oct 3, 2014)

Yes! Is work!
Realy need only 

```
cd /usr/ports/audio/linux-c6-pulseaudio-libs && make deinstall
```
And skype get working (4.2 and 4.3) but without sound


----------



## serjsk8 (Oct 6, 2014)

Yes, I have installed and runed Skype
But I can not run it as a regular user.

```
$ skype
Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig error: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 78: saw unknown, expected number
```
Turned to run ONLY from the root!
Has anyone encountered this problem?


----------



## teo (Oct 6, 2014)

See the file /usr/ports/UPDATING  and follow the chapter 20140922 ,  then install emulators/linux-c6. Then install skype on this port  net-im/skype4
Install skype, this is the end result. What else to do? .   


```
You should be able to receive and send.
Please make sure you have Options --> Video Devices --> Enable Skype Video
checked to use this feature (yes, even if you don't use video).


6. Skype Access

Doesn't work and it is likely not very probable it  will ever work since it
uses a lot of Linux-specific things.


7. Next version ...

.. is in net-im/skype-devel. It probably works worse that this version. Use it
at your own risk.


8. Problems and bug reports

First of all, please understand that this is a closed, binary Linux application
that makes use for some more-or-less cutting edge Linux features/interfaces,
etc. As such, making it work on FreeBSD is mainly a question of keeping our
linuxulator as close as possible to the Linux kernel, and our Linux compat
ports up to date.

When reporting problems at very least we need to know the output of:
$ uname -a; sysctl compat.linux | head -2; grep OVERRIDE_LINUX_ /etc/make.conf
the skype version you are using, and hardware details (eg. webcam) if related.

===> SECURITY REPORT: 
      This port has installed the following files which may act as network
      servers and may therefore pose a remote security risk to the system.
/usr/local/share/skype/skype (USES POSSIBLY INSECURE FUNCTIONS: tmpnam)

      If there are vulnerabilities in these programs there may be a security
      risk to the system. FreeBSD makes no guarantee about the security of
      ports included in the Ports Collection. Please type 'make deinstall'
      to deinstall the port if this is a concern.

      For more information, and contact details about the security
      status of this software, see the following webpage: 
http://www.skype.com/
===>  Cleaning for webcamd-3.17.0.6
===>  Cleaning for v4l_compat-1.0.20120501_1
===>  Cleaning for cuse4bsd-kmod-0.1.35
===>  Cleaning for skype4-4.3.0.37,1
#
```


----------



## teo (Oct 6, 2014)

Skype does not open at all , look at the result , help!.   


```
% skype
Fontconfig error: "/usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig error: "/usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 70: non-double matrix element
Fontconfig warning: "/usr/local/etc/fonts/conf.d/10-scale-bitmap-fonts.conf", line 78: saw unknown, expected number
Assertion 'pthread_mutex_unlock(&m->mutex) == 0' failed at pulsecore/mutex-posix.c:108, function pa_mutex_unlock(). Aborting.
/usr/local/bin/skype: line 2:  1231 Aborted                 LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so /usr/local/share/skype/skype --resources=/usr/local/share/skype --disable-api $@
 %
```


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 7, 2014)

Look at http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=re ... ion=370337.


----------



## teo (Oct 7, 2014)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> Look at http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=re ... ion=370337.



That link does not have the input file.  :\


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 7, 2014)

xmj said:
			
		

> net-im/skype4: mark as BROKEN
> 
> - Mark as BOKEN due to missing syscalls
> 
> ...


In other words, it will work when someone writes the missing syscalls.


----------



## philo_neo (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,
I try to install skype under FreeBSD 10, I read your threads I'm interested in how to upgrade and update skype4?

This is my output :

```
===>  Found saved configuration for skype-2.1.0.81_1,1
===>   skype-2.1.0.81_1,1 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
=> skype_static-2.1.0.81.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/.
=> Attempting to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/skype_static-2.1.0.81.tar.bz2
skype_static-2.1.0.81.tar.bz2                 100% of   26 MB 1357 kBps 00m20s
===> Fetching all distfiles required by skype-2.1.0.81_1,1 for building
===>  Extracting for skype-2.1.0.81_1,1
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for skype_static-2.1.0.81.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for skype-2.1.0.81_1,1
===>  Configuring for skype-2.1.0.81_1,1
===>  Staging for skype-2.1.0.81_1,1
===>   skype-2.1.0.81_1,1 depends on package: webcamd>0 - found
===>   skype-2.1.0.81_1,1 depends on file: /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release - not found
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
===>  linux_base-f10-10_7 linuxulator is not (kld)loaded.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net-im/skype
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net-im/skype
root@dct-telstar:/usr/ports/net-im/skype # make deinstall
===>  Deinstalling for skype
===>   skype not installed, skipping
root@dct-telstar:/usr/ports/net-im/skype # make reinstall
===>  Staging for skype-2.1.0.81_1,1
===>   skype-2.1.0.81_1,1 depends on package: webcamd>0 - found
===>   skype-2.1.0.81_1,1 depends on file: /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release - not found
===>    Verifying reinstall for /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
===>  linux_base-f10-10_7 linuxulator is not (kld)loaded.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[3]: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/net-im/skype
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/net-im/skype
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/net-im/skype
root@dct-telstar:/usr/ports/net-im/skype # pkg version | grep linux_\*
root@dct-telstar:/usr/ports/net-im/skype # cd /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
root@dct-telstar:/usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10 # make install
===>  linux_base-f10-10_7 linuxulator is not (kld)loaded.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
root@dct-telstar:/usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10 # killall -9 skype
No matching processes were found
root@dct-telstar:/usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10 # pkg delete skype4
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Package(s) not found!
root@dct-telstar:/usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10 #  cd /usr/ports
root@dct-telstar:/usr/ports # portmaster net-im/skype42
portmaster: Command not found.
root@dct-telstar:/usr/ports #
```


Regards
Philippe


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 7, 2014)

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/ports.html
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/linuxemu.html
http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=re ... ion=370337
Read those.


----------



## teo (Oct 7, 2014)

pkubaj said:
			
		

> xmj said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lost me here, I can not avansar is file or ports?,    head/net-im/skype4/Makefile , you would do?,  :\


----------



## j77h (Oct 18, 2014)

At https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=193877
there is this:


> Johannes Jost Meixner  2014-09-24 04:02:13 UTC
> 
> Microsoft broke Skype in that the upgrade from 4.2 to 4.3 needs a few new syscalls that are not even in 11.0-CURRENT yet.
> 
> I'll mark this issue as resolved once we have them in CURRENT.



Is there a way to find out how far away the solution is?


----------

